# Some new scrap on eBay



## ewasteofco (May 3, 2012)

We have some gold fringers memory hd boards and more up on ebay for sale. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120907154024&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120907154613&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120907155588&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120907157894&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thanks Ken


----------

